# So when is the serious...



## Becky (Jul 13, 2008)

... summer London piss-up?

I mean meet-up?


----------



## nynfortoo (Jul 14, 2008)

Becky said:


> ... summer London piss-up?
> 
> I mean meet-up?



I don't think we're going to get a summer


----------



## Becky (Jul 15, 2008)

No matter, most pubs here have a roof!


----------



## ferny (Jul 17, 2008)

You get drunk?!?!?! :shock:


----------



## ferny (Jul 21, 2008)

How does the 16th and/or 17th August sound to people?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 21, 2008)

16th could be a possibility


----------



## tempra (Jul 21, 2008)

16th is Sandies birthday weekend - not saying how old, but it's a new decade to celebrate so i'll be in Oxford that weekend.

Might be making a trip on the 23rd to the Tate Modern - good exhibition there apparently


----------



## ferny (Jul 21, 2008)

Andy pointed out I can't do the dates I posted (it's his fault) but the forum was ****ed so I couldn't edit the post. I can do any date in August except those.


----------



## KabeXTi (Jul 21, 2008)

I've always wanted to go to the UK and get pissed.

People here in America are boring and only like to get drunk


----------

